# 5th Annual Rock Lake Boosters Coyote Hunt



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

5th Annual Rock Lake Boosters Coyote Hunt!

February 19-21, 2016
Rock Lake, ND

Tickets are available on our website http://www.rocklakeboosters.org
Please visit our website for a complete listing of Hunt Rules.

Hunt Prizes:
1st Place: 2 DPMS Oracle Rifles
2nd Place: $500
3rd Place: $400
4th Place: $300
5th Place: $200
6th Place: $100

Friday (Feb. 19) Events:
Registration 6-8 pm, Rock Lake Community Center (formerly the school) Old Gym
Rules Meeting at 8 pm followed by the Calcutta Auction
Food will be available from 6 pm until gone
Door prizes for registered hunters
Gun Boards and Silent Auction
Chinese (Bucket) Auction tickets will be fore sale

Saturday (Feb. 20) Events:
Steak & Shrimp Fry, 5 pm til gone - Steak, Shrimp, Baked Potato, Garlic Bread, Salad - $20. Kids meals will be available.
Calcutta Auction results at 8 pm
$1200 worth or Door Prizes drawn at 8:30 pm
Gun Boards, Gun Raffle, Silent Auction, and Chinese (Bucket) Auction
All coyotes (from Saturday hunt) to be checked in Saturday evening, February 20, starting at 6:00 PM until 7:30 PM (cell phone time).

Sunday (Feb. 21) Events:
Final check in time, for coyotes harvested since 7:30 PM Saturday February 20, is 12:00 PM (cell phone time).
Raffle Prize Drawings at 1 pm
Hunt Results at 1:30 pm
Food will be available on site at noon (Sponsored by the RL Fire Department)

Purchase of ticket required to particpate in the Coyote Hunt!
Tickets may be purchased at many local business or on line on our website: http://www.rocklakeboosters.org

Purchase of a ticket enters you into the drawings for the following Raffle Prizes:
Grand Prize: John Deere D105 Lawn Mower
1: $1000 Cash
2: DPMS AR-15 gun .223
3: Kenmore 15.6 cu. ft. Freezer
4: Savage A-17 gun .17 HMR
5: Full Day Woodland Resort Pontoon Rental
6: Makita Weedeater/Drill Combo Set
7: Scheel's $100 Gift Card
8: DPMS AR-15 gun .223
9: Walmart $150 Gift Card
10: $500 Cash
11: 40" Visio TV
12: JA Hinkles Kitchen Knife Set
13: Makita Drill/Driver Combo
14: Cabela's $200 Gift Card
15: $500 cASH
16: Cenex gas card $200
17: Vortex 10x50 Binoculars
18: Hi Point Pocket Pistol .380
19: Vortex 20x60x80 Spotting Scope
20: $500 Cash

Questions: Contact: Gerald Stenson 701-382-9616 or Jesse Mitchell 701-370-2408


----------



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

Here is the list of business with tickets for the 5th Annual Rock Lake Boosters Coyote Hunt & Raffle:

ROCK LAKE : Cafe, North Central Grain Gas Station, Hair Affair, Bad Hair Day, Korby's *(SOLD OUT!)*

ROLLA: Cenex, WestSide C-Store, Munro's Hardware, Rolla Implement, Prairie Power Center *(SOLD OUT!)*

CANDO: Vinings, Cenex, Tesoro *(SOLD OUT!)*, K&E Meats *(SOLD OUT!)*, Gibbon's Vet *(SOLD OUT!)*

BISBEE: Big Coulee Bar *(SOLD OUT!)*, Dizzy's Bar *(SOLD OUT!)*, Agronomy Center *(SOLD OUT!)*

EGELAND: Highway 66 Pit Stop, Egeland Elevator

DEVILS LAKE: Gerrell's, Vinings *(SOLD OUT!)*, Lake Chevrolet *(SOLD OUT!)*,Ed's Bait Shop *(SOLD OUT!)*

RUGBY: McGuire's *(SOLD OUT!)*, Crooks Lounge *(SOLD OUT!)*

MUNICH: Zimmer Plumbing & Home Center *(SOLD OUT!)*, Horizon Bank, Munich Bar *(SOLD OUT!)*

CARRINGTON: Bessette Motors *(SOLD OUT!)*

WOLFORD: Corrigidor Bar and Grill *(SOLD OUT!)*

WEBSTER: Flyaway Bar *(SOLD OUT!)*

PENN - Buckhorn Saloon

CALIO: Dave's Joint (Calio Bar)

HANSBORO - Hansboro Bar *(SOLD OUT!)*

SARLES: Kyle's Place *(SOLD OUT!)*

LEEDS: Cenex *(SOLD OUT!)*

LANGDON: Hickory Hut *(SOLD OUT!)*, D&B Motors, Langdon Imp.

OUR WEBSITE: http://www.rocklakeboosters.org

DIRECTLY FROM THE FOLLOWING MEMBERS: Gerald Stenson, Gary Hunt, Guy Mitchell, Ron Rodenbiker, Jesse Mitchell, Dave Lagein

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

*WOW! The tickets are selling really fast this year!*

If you are considering purchasing tickets to be in the hunt, you may want to do so soon.

This is our 5th Annual Coyote Hunt and we always have a great turn out for teams registering to hunt.

In 2015 we had 75 teams register to hunt, even when the weather was frigid and the wind was blowing. The winners of the Big Dog/Little Dog last year each took home $265 and the winner of the Calcutta Auction took home $714, I think even the 2nd - 5th place Calcutta Auction winners were pleased with the pay outs.

This years Friday night registration is shaping up to another fun night. We will have a gun raffle, several gun boards, some awesome Silent Actions Items that will be available Friday night only and our other usual fun events. We will have a beer "garden" area and the famed Locker Room Lounge will be open. (For those you who have never been to the Locker Room Lounge, it was formerly the Girls Locker Room in the Rock Lake School.)

Saturday starts out all about the hunting, after you check in and take care of business you will have a chance to eat at our Annual Steak & Shrimp Fry. We will be serving grilled steak, shrimp, baked potatoes, salad, garlic bread and dessert (homemade bars provided by the wonderful cooks in our little community). The cost is $20 supper and we will have kids meals available. We will have Silent Action items, the gun boards will be available (if the boards are filled and winners selected on Friday, NEW boards will be out on Saturday). New this year will be a Plinko game with some instant win prizes and the chance to get in on a drawing for the Grand Prize. With the purchase of a meal you will also be entered into the Door Prize Drawing (we have at least $3000 worth in prizes to be given away).

Sunday morning provides your final opportunity to hunt. The Rock Lake Firemen are doing a free will offering dinner and the Winners will be announced.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thursday, February 18th is the final day tickets will be for sale at the listed businesses. The tickets will be available on our website until 12 noon on Friday, February 19th and will available for pick up at the registration table. We estimate there are about 80 tickets left for sale at this time.

Hope to see you on Friday night at registration!

If you can't make it to hunt then come on over on Saturday for the Steak & Shrimp Fry.


----------

